# Cutter Blades: worth the money for name brand blades or will ebay blades do?



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

I was just curious if it is worth the money for the name brand blades like Roland or if the E-bay type blades are good enough.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

i GOT SOME FROM EBAY AND THEY WORK GREAT. ..jb


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

Me too! I had to change my blade holder but now I use blades designed for Roland. I got 5 for $18.00. I have not had one issue with them.


----------



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

Thanks guys. E-bay is the way I will go then.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

I have some from e-bay that were good and another set that got dull very quickly. I thought I purchased from the exact same vendor but the blades were different and obviously inferior quality.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

I am going to let you guys in on a little secret,,, Clean Cut Blade this guy hand makes these blades,, they last forever under hard daily use,, buy one to 2 0r 3 packs of other blades,, these blades are sharper than any blades you can get your hands on,, he also has the zucca blades which what he says is the old style that are thinner and will cut very fast,,, I have to back off my down pressure 30% ... so give him a call,, super nice guy,, 1-866-579-0963

R.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

Thanks for the tip Roger.good luck. ......JB


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

,,, cleancutblades.com?http://www.cleancutblades.com

is that the right website ? Nothing comes up.

thanks
mark

i found it. its
Clean Cut Blade


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

They seem high. I got 5 blades for $18.00 . All 5 for that price


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

Lou ,, not kidding ,you will go through 5 of those 5 packs before you will dull one of these blades,,, these are the blades that the heavy users use,, ( sounds like drugs eh)lol,,,, 

R.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

 thanks for the info...but im with lou


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

I agree, Ross at cleancut blades is second to none. Yeah you may pay a little more but you will not have to buy replacement blades as often. I have a sign shop as well & his blades are the best. I went the ebay & manufacturer route & I was buying replacements quite often. Once you give them a try, you won't go to any other supplier. they will last you 3-5 times longer than the ones you can find on ebay. just my .02.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

Thank you for posting a quality blade source. Those $18 5 pack blades are junk. I think it would be nice if they would allow return of old blades for re-sharpening. I dont see that service around and it just makes good sense.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

Guess you guys have been having bad luck with your blades. Or maybe I got lucky. I do truck signs, tee shirts, the tee square tops. I have done hundreds of yards of vinyl and I have yet to use half the pack.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Cutter Blades*

i gotta throw my hat in the ring for Ross at Clean Cut Blades too. i have a roland and a graphtec plotter - i can't remember when i last had to change a blade on either one of them. a five pack just might be a lifetime supply 

ps: i have a sign shop as well as the tshirt biz and i run a lotta material of all variety thru both of these machines!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Cutter Blades*



jberte said:


> i gotta throw my hat in the ring for Ross at Clean Cut Blades too. i have a roland and a graphtec plotter - i can't remember when i last had to change a blade on either one of them. a five pack just might be a lifetime supply
> 
> ps: i have a sign shop as well as the tshirt biz and i run a lotta material of all variety thru both of these machines!


I might try them next time. Nice to have sources. Thanks guys..


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I just buy my blades thru sign mart.. the ones made for my machine.. and yeah they arnt cheap.. I think i paid like 15.oo for a blade.. buttttttttttttttttt..
I will tell ya this, I cut about 200 yards of sign vinyl a week.. and Its been well over a year since i changed blades and its still going strong.. ..
If you are having to change your blade several times a year.. then Your blades are costing too much, no matter how much you are paying for them.. 
I can put vinyl in my machine with no worries about if the blade is sharp or if it will work..


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Well I am on the verge of buying a new cutter so I may buys some new blades with that. I would use my JSI as back up. I am looking at the copam 2500. How does that sound guys.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the copam is my next cutter too. ...JB


----------



## zepher (Aug 22, 2007)

I've purchased some off eBay and they work really well. They lasted forever. Great deal if you ask me!


----------



## cesarel (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Cutter Blades*



plan b said:


> I am going to let you guys in on a little secret,,, Clean Cut Blade this guy hand makes these blades,, they last forever under hard daily use,, buy one to 2 0r 3 packs of other blades,, these blades are sharper than any blades you can get your hands on,, he also has the zucca blades which what he says is the old style that are thinner and will cut very fast,,, I have to back off my down pressure 30% ... so give him a call,, super nice guy,, 1-866-579-0963
> 
> R.



Thanks for the tip, do you have his email? 

appreciate


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

The website says they have discounts for 7 different forums. Too bad this forum wasn't one of them.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Just call Ross, and tell him you heard about the blades on this forum, he'll more than likely give you the discount. It's only a couple of bucks. If that holds ya back from buying quality blades, Made in America, by an American small business, well keep buying chinese crap over and over. And everyone who has a chinese cutter, the best upgrade you can do to it, is install a cleancut blade.


----------



## wildindian (Oct 19, 2006)

Clean Cut all the way baby. Ever use a Clean Cut blade you will never buy anything else.


----------



## cesarel (Jan 13, 2010)

wildindian said:


> Clean Cut all the way baby. Ever use a Clean Cut blade you will never buy anything else.


Will go with Cleancut! tks.


----------



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have found the FDC sticker vinyl to dull Ross' blades very quickly. When cutting FDC, I switch over to the cheap ebay blades. Ross makes a good blade for sure, but in my experience they do not hold up well for stickers.


----------



## cesarel (Jan 13, 2010)

1hank1 said:


> I have found the FDC sticker vinyl to dull Ross' blades very quickly. When cutting FDC, I switch over to the cheap ebay blades. Ross makes a good blade for sure, but in my experience they do not hold up well for stickers.



Good to know either way ill try with both !)


----------



## speedneeds (Feb 22, 2007)

+1 for the clean cut blades. They are the best I have used.


----------

